# PG PERFORMANCE PRESENTS Q7 NOTHELLE KITS & WHEELS w/pricing!!!



## Kendall (Nov 18, 2005)

PG Performance is proud to bring you NOTHELLE!
















_*AERODYNAMICS*_
*FRONT SPOILER*
With air intake channel for better brake venting, stainless mash grill, fleXcompound, carbon fibre inner surface, ready for spraying, incl. mounting material. Also applicable without nothelle track widenings (not for vehicles with S line exterieur package).
*CDN $1,429.94	
APPROX. US $1,186.85*
*Front skirt inserts * 
With air intake channel for better engine venting, stainless mash grill, fleXcompound, carbon fibre inner surface, ready for spraying, incl. mounting material.
*CDN $759.67	
APPROX. US$630.53*
*Side skirts* 
fleXcompound, carbon fibre inner surface, ready for spraying, incl. mounting material. Also applicable without nothelle wheel arch spats.
*CDN $1,322.79	
APPROX. US$1,097.92*
*Rear skirt* 
Allows for mounting a 4-tube exhaust system. Applicable with serial and nothelle rear muffler. fleXcompound, carbon fibre inner surface, ready for spraying, incl. mounting material.
*CDN $1,517.88	
APPROX US. $1,259.84*
*Roof spoiler*
fleXcompound, carbon fibre inner surface, 
ready for spraying, incl mounting material.
*CDN $819.17	
APPROX US $679.92*
*Wheel arch spats *
Allows for extremely wide wheel/tire combinations with low offset. No finishings at the wings and sheet metal necessary. fleXcompound, carbon fibre inner surface, ready for spraying, incl. mounting material. 
PRICE PER CORNER
*CDN$493.65	
APPROX. US $409.73*

_*WHEELS *_
*NOVEDRA IX SPORT*.
10.0 x 22 ET50.

*Silver edition* Multiple part optic, shiny silver, polished rim base, centre-cap in brushed aluminium with glossy nothelle sword.
*CDN $1,689.99	
APPROX. US$1,402.69*
*Black edition*. Multiple part optic, silk lustre black, polished rim base, centre-cap in brushed aluminium with glossy nothelle sword.
*CDN $1,722.73	
APPROX. US$1,429.87*
*Brilliance edition*. Multiple part optic, high gloss finished. Overpackaging surface processing by ball polishing and high gloss compressing including the visible interior zone. 
*CDN $2,197.49	
APPROX. US$1,823.92*

IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS GIVE US A SHOUT 
1-888-806-7978 OR 1-604-585-8558
http://www.pgperformance.com
CHEERS
KENDALL



_Modified by [email protected] at 1:05 PM 2/2/2006_


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: PG PERFORMANCE PRESENTS Q7 NOTHELLE KITS & WHEELS w/pricing!!! ([email protected])*

so about $12k for everything before paint and install?
I have the Notelle kit on my A3 and love it. The quality of the pieces is amazing. I am wanting to get a fully done up Q7 ASAP when they arrive.


----------



## TDELTA (Apr 17, 1999)

*Re: PG PERFORMANCE PRESENTS Q7 NOTHELLE KITS & WHEELS w/pricing!!! (ProjectA3)*

It's 12k well spent!!!! This package is awesome!!!!


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: PG PERFORMANCE PRESENTS Q7 NOTHELLE KITS & WHEELS w/pricing!!! (TDELTA)*

WOW, looks awesome


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: PG PERFORMANCE PRESENTS Q7 NOTHELLE KITS & WHEELS w/pricing!!! ([email protected])*

Here a up to date Q7 pic








Bump ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

